# Is there a better choice than K&N



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

I like the looks of K&N's CAI, but I wish Volant and Green Filter offered systems so I could do some comparing. Are there other choices out there, or is K&N basically it?


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

*LPE. Sweeeeet.*

L P E !!!

http://www.lingenfelter.com/store/ln4229.html


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> L P E !!!
> 
> http://www.lingenfelter.com/store/ln4229.html


 :agree


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)

for those that are too lazy to click the link. Its $229.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)

This is a LOT like the old LT1 intake style on the f-bodies.......wonder when they will upgrade to something like the LS1 intake? and draw air from in front of the radiator?


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> L P E !!!
> 
> http://www.lingenfelter.com/store/ln4229.html



Thanks for the help, guys!  

Just ordered it. I liked the K&N, but it just didn't look right with the K&N logo that they're too proud of, imo.


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

search around for install tips i believe there are a couple of treads to help out!!
and most of all enjoy it, i'm sure you will :cheers


----------



## MarineGTO (Aug 24, 2005)

Anybody got actual (dyno) rwhp improvements from the LPE or K&Ns??


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

i wish i had a good local tuner shop then i would :willy:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

lpe can suck some air for sure. i hit the gas a few times with the hood open and its like a tornado sucking everything around. it get so quite when i hit the gas and than....


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

*Boo-yah*



ModBoss2 said:


> Thanks for the help, guys!
> 
> Just ordered it. I liked the K&N, but it just didn't look right with the K&N logo that they're too proud of, imo.


AWESOME. You're going to love it. Take your time on the install and it'll turn out awesome. There are some picts in my gallery if you'd like to see. 

Enjoy :cheers


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> AWESOME. You're going to love it. Take your time on the install and it'll turn out awesome. There are some picts in my gallery if you'd like to see.
> 
> Enjoy :cheers



Thanks. Don't know if I can wait until the 29th! I looked at your photos. That's a good lookin' install and a really good lookin' CAI, isn't it?


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

Dang, I wish I saw the LPE prior to ordering my K&N.......I was not impressed with the underhood sealing the K&N had. There are lots of openings to pull underhood heat into the filter. The LPE looks like a much better open.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

hence why most members went with it.  

We should start a sticky called "1st mods for the goat" so people know what is worth spending their money on.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

ModBoss2 said:


> I like the looks of K&N's CAI, but I wish Volant and Green Filter offered systems so I could do some comparing. Are there other choices out there, or is K&N basically it?


 I hope so I bought K&N, Liked everything about except Fit. Lousy fit hard to clean filter and lets too much hot air in! Thats just me, Im gna fab somthing. I switched back to stock


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

Holden said:


> I hope so I bought K&N, Liked everything about except Fit. Lousy fit hard to clean filter and lets too much hot air in! Thats just me, Im gna fab somthing. I switched back to stock


From what I'm told, Lingenfelter is about the best choice. Mine should get here on the 29th or before.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

I have heard the same thing.


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

*k&n*

IMO K&N all the way!! I haven't dyno'ed the difference, but in mine, I know there is a noticable difference!

:cheers


----------



## DeLandGTO (Aug 29, 2005)

Has anyone tried an AEM Brute Force? I know it worked well on Mustangs and Dodge Hemis, and it looks good.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

I installed a K&N on my Mustang a few years back. Although it provided a noticable amount of more horsepower, I don't think the computer was able to compensate properly for it. The engine became jerky and ran rough. Also, I started having problems with my idle air valve. 

I think the LPE is the way to go as it looks like a good fit. Has anyone had any similar experiences with the computer not adjusting to the additional cold air properly? 

Also, stupid question, but an air filter did not void the ford warranty, I assume a LPE does not affect GM's warranty either, correct?


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

correct, a cold air kit has -0- to do with warranty.


----------



## radiohead (Dec 27, 2005)

Has anyone out there found an air intake in polished aluminum yet? All I found was the black/grey tube intakes when I looked around. I will have to e-mail K&N and see if they plan to produce the aluminum intake for the GTO.


----------



## radiohead (Dec 27, 2005)

Hold that last thought, I haven't checked the K&N site since about thanksgiving. Just checked it, there is a Typhoon kit available in aluminum!!! Here is the link:

http://www.knfilters.com/search/product.aspx?Prod=69-7201TP


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

I bought a K&N unit but sent it back before taking it out of the box. I dunno, the '05 is not set up for one of these without a tune. I'm going to wait until a unit like the Corvette has (over the radiator top). I'm sure someone will come out with one.

JET


----------



## GaryBro (Sep 9, 2004)

I just checked the site and the air intake for a 2004 is $370. Does anybody know why it is so much more than the 2005?


----------



## JWCACE (May 12, 2005)

I bought the NEW ERA from GTODEALER for 180$ It is awsome.


----------



## BlueBomber (Feb 11, 2005)

:agree


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

Well, actually I am considering the AEM Brute Force intake I really like the look and the idea that ya never have to use that oil that everyone else is using on the filter, so it's much cleaner and ya have some bling to go with it:cheers


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

Do you have a get a tune after installing the NEW ERA HFI?


----------

